# Wicker covered Rum?



## coreya (Oct 25, 2014)

Found this today for a buck, could it be an old Bacardi rum? Didn't know they came this way and it's a shame the label isn't complete!!! 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 " />


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello again Corey,  I think it is a beauty!!!!! just the way it is.   I have eleven or twelve different wicker and reed covered bottles.  And I left the covering on because of the craftsmanship in the covering with different reeds and patterns of the coverings.  I think all of them have an applied straight tapered finish on them.  This last summer I got a chance at another one that also had a matching bottle that had the wicker taken off of it.  I started an article of coverage for Joe Pastors magazine, but my camera wouldn't work - so the article will wait until next summer.  I just don't have the heart to take the covering off any of them because of the fact that it is part of the product.  If you are selling it - as is - please let me know.  RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 25, 2014)

I paid 25 for one this last summer at an antique shop.  
And I'd do it again.  I decided to add this offer.  RED M.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 25, 2014)

Sounds plausible and leaning toward likely with the bat.


----------



## coreya (Oct 25, 2014)

Anybody any idea of age?


----------



## coreya (Oct 26, 2014)

Red thanks for the offer, anytime you are up Ocala way stop in and I'm sure you will leave with a bunch! As to the wicker covering I will leave it intact as like you said it's part of the history.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 26, 2014)

coreya said:
			
		

> Anybody any idea of age?



Can you tell anything about the base?  If it's covered, you might look down through the top and tell if it's pontilled or not.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 26, 2014)

Looking at the label and wrapping I'd say just around prohibition. Cuba was still a hotspot so during is totally possible.


----------



## coreya (Oct 26, 2014)

There doesn't appear to be a pontil but the top is applied, glass has a lot of bubbles here and there. I think eric has it spot on. Any suggestions as to preserving the wicker wrap as its pretty brittle.


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi Corey,  I don't have your email address.  I use two emails and the main one for bottles and glass is: <bottlemysteries@yahoo.com>.  I am sure you would like to visit my bottle den - and the visit could cover a lot about glass making.  If you you come down I-75, we live close to the Clark Road exit heading east on Clark Road.  It is a retirement complex of over 300 modular homes for old retired people like us.  I doesn't have much room for bottles, but I wouldn't have moved here unless I got the small bedroom for a bottle den.  It is my center of living any more.  Mortgage payments,Taxes, Hurricane Insurance, Fire Insurance and Flood Insurance dam nearbankrupted us after retirement - so it was a mandated reality.  And -   We like it for the small amount of time we have left, it is a comfortable way to live.  There I have told you a lot of reality.Our bottle club here, was closed down when the president passed away, and those left were mostly too old to want to keep it going - so they closed it down. My bottle collecting started when I was nine years old, and a big percentage of my life has been spent in the study and collecting of the hand made glass, that of the early bottle and glass blowers produced.   So that is where we are today.RED Matthews - and what is left now is white.


----------



## coreya (Oct 28, 2014)

Red, thats quite a haul from my place, My daughter & family are moving in with us in the next week or so from out of state so once that all gets settled perhaps the wife & I will take a day trip down that way. I to am retired so will have to plan carefully. I will email you for your address when we are able to go. I will even bring the double bottle that I had posted about a long time ago and you wanted to see.


----------

